
Entrepreneurs don’t have a special gene for risk–they have families with money - tdaltonc
http://qz.com/455109/entrepreneurs-dont-have-a-special-gene-for-risk-they-come-from-families-with-money/?utm_source=SFFB
======
jseeff
I think, in this forum more than any other, it is clear that this article is
way too simplistic. It also makes sense that a start-up needs to be monetised
/ pay for itself. That said, whether because of family money or the economic-
cost of giving up a stable job, it is true that more financially stable people
(rather than necessarily the most creative or smartest people) have more
chance of founding and sustaining a start-up. Maybe that is just "the way it
is" but could there be alternative ways to help encourage those from less
stable socio-economic backgrounds to join the start-up world (especially as
founders)?

------
paulhauggis
"And this is a key advantage: When basic needs are met, it’s easier to be
creative;"

If you are so poor that you can't even eat, of course you are only focusing on
survival and can't be creative. But I have been the most creative when I have
just enough to survive (to keep me hungry), but not much beyond that.

"If one does not have money in the form of a family with money, the chances of
becoming an entrepreneur drop quite a bit,"

I know they are equating it to money, but I also wonder if it has to do with
financial education taught by the parents. Many parents most likely pass their
poor financial advice (or no advice) onto their kids.

A good example is getting a credit card with a 22% interest rate at 18.

